# Need pictures of PYGMY goats or Pygmy crosses



## Skyz84

I'm working on a section of my website to describe the difference between a Nigerian Dwarf and a Pygmy goat. It seems everyone locally always comments on my cute "pygmy" goats... Or "oh, your the girl who has the pygmy goats"... or "I didn't know pygmy goats could be milked." Lol I could go on and on of the things I've heard in the last few months. I guess it doesn't really matter. It probably bothers me more then it should but I would love to educate people on the difference! 

I'm looking for pictures of a true pygmy goats that I can use on my website. Short, Cobby and Stocky. I will gladly give you credit for the photo and if you have a website I will link to it.

I'd like to have at least 1 picture of a buck, doe, and a kid. (they don't have to all be in the same picture). I would like several pictures. They don't all have to be from the same person. I'll try and work in several different pictures but I can't promise I can use every picture.

I'd also like a FEW pictures of KNOWN crosses. Specifically Pygmy/Nigerian.... may also include a small section of Pygmy/Nubian or Nigerian/Nubian if I can find a few pictures.


----------



## goatnutty

buddy is a pygmy/dairy cross...I'll have to look for my pictures of my pygmy doelingi had..hope that helps!


----------



## mhoward2

My little Darlin is a pygmy.


----------



## mhoward2

My Sunkist is a pygmy/ND cross.


----------



## liz

I have a couple pics on my website that you are welcome to, Bootsie, Heidi, Angel and Teddy are all pygmy/nigerian crosses.... Theres also pics of Angels previous kids who are pygmy/nd crosses. Angel may be white like a nd color would be but her build is definately pygmy and Bootsie is the "classic" light agouti pattern of a pygmy but her length is certainly nigerian.....


----------



## TiffofMo

Here is my facebook page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Joy-Bell- ... 3876610131
Ive got Nigerian and Nigerian/ Pygmy crossed goats.
Some of my Nigerina/pygmy mixed girls are Oreo, Butterscotch. My pure with papers is Gala, Grace, Ocean, and my boy Twister


----------



## KW Farms

Here's a pygmy/nigerian cross I used to own way back when...


----------



## Shellshocker66

Former owner called her a Pygmy kid with her mother and twin. Think she is a mixed mutt/Nigerian/something/Pygmy.


----------



## Skyz84

Thank you guys! I'll be using a few photos so far.

Does anyone have pictures of Purebred Pygmies? Specifically a doe and a kid? 

I'll post the link up once I get the page finished. My sleepy brain needs rest tonight!


----------



## rosti

I have some! It'll take a couple days to get them put on though. I have a few crosses and purebreds.


----------



## RowdyKidz

I do, I breed NPGA registered pygmies. You are welcome to use any photos on my site as long as you give me credit. If you have a facebook, do a search for "Tara's Rowdy Kids" as I have a bunch there as well.

Often when people are sold "unregistered purebreds" they are almost ALWAYS mixed. As far as I'm concerned there is no goat that is purebred but unregistered unless they had papers pulled.


----------



## dobe627

On my website Reba and Faith are registeredpygmies


----------



## WillowGem

My little Merlin is a Pygmy/ND cross. 
He is the cream one in my signature.
That is his newborn picture, here is a more recent one, where he is 10 weeks old.


----------



## Skyz84

Here is what I have done so far. I'm not finished but I'll be busy the next couple days so I don't know when I'll have time to sit back down and work on it again.

http://www.qualitypetsandsupplies.com/p ... dwarf.html

If anyone can think of information that I didn't add that would be useful in comparing the two let me know.


----------



## KW Farms

Looks good! :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## liz

Looks great! :hug: 

Bootsie looks like a mismatch of the 2 breeds ...long neck, long body of a ND but the short thick legs and barrel of a pygmy, I love her anyhow and believe me I wouldn't trade her for the world!
Angel has the classic pygmy build...but the color of a ND. She can be witchy at times but still a sweet girl.


----------



## nursehelg

This is a few photos of the Pygmy buck goat that was used to breed my Nigerians.


----------



## RowdyKidz

:thumb: I've been sharing this link all over Facebook in my goat groups, and everyone agrees what a great job you did with it and what a great resource it is! You did a good job! :thumb:


----------



## rosti

I found my pictures now. The site looks wonderful!

This girl is Kinder which is a Pygmy/Nubian.









And this is her full brother.









This boy is full pygmy.









I have lots more pictures, but they didn't go on photobucket. I'll try to put them on again in a few.


----------



## KW Farms

^Can full pygmies have that much white? :scratch: :shrug:


----------



## RowdyKidz

Yep Kylee, bellybands are allowed on greys, blacks, browns, and caramels. Not allowed on the feet/legs on does and bucks(can be docked during show as a mismark)

http://npga-pygmy.com/resources/conform ... amples.asp


----------



## KW Farms

Aw ok...gotcha. I knew they could have a belly band...but wasn't sure to what extent. :thumb:


----------

